
Ask HN: Coinbase took my money, what should I do? - mido22
Okay, bit more details:<p>I am an Indian working in Sweden transferred money (5000$) to my coinbase &quot;euro&quot; wallet from my Singaporean bank (under my name) to avoid the hassle of converting SGD -&gt; SEK -&gt; EUR. It is four months since that tranfer, but yet to show up in my coinbase account.<p>Their support replied once to my ticket about two months ago, after that no communication. Tried calling them, creating new tickets but zero response from their end. What are my legal options now?
======
typeformer
Make a stink on social media especially reddit .

